# David Kozin pictures, some individuals asked how young I was



## David Kozin (Jan 11, 2005)

I am 29 years old, and I look much younger than I am. The first picture I was very young, and as it moves along I get older. I probably look nothing like people imagine, so here is my showing myself to the world.









[hr]








[hr]








[hr]


----------

